# EOS 70D Mode Dial problem...



## patricio7707 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi ... I'm Patricio from Argentina. 
One week ago I received from the U.S. a Canon EOS 70D.
It worked ok until yesterday. 


Since today, when I want to choose different modes with the dial mode, the camera just sets: P or A+ (auto). 


- If I select A+ mode (Auto mode) or "Disabling Flash mode" or "Manual mode" .... the camera sets as A+ (Auto mode). 


- If I select modes: CA, SCN, C, B, AV, TV, or P ... the camera sets as "P mode". 


I have read some similar cases in other models of EOS cameras ... they recommen do a "hard reset" by removing the main battery and clock battery. 
I tried to do that, but this model (EOS 70D) seems to have a battery for the date and clock ... but it is internal, It`s a rechargeable battery. 


I guess as a new model, there is no more than the actual firmware, that comes from factory ... so I can`t try to update, since there is no other firmware available. 


Anyone have any suggestions before taking it for service?


Thanks!


you can see what's wrong with my 70D here: (the mode selected by the dial, it's not the same on the screen)


----------



## tecboy (Feb 9, 2014)

You can try Clear All Settings, and see what will happen.  I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 9, 2014)

If you just received it a week ago I would contact the supplier that you purchased it from and see about returning it for a replacement camera.  That is a unique problem that I have not heard of.


----------



## patricio7707 (Feb 9, 2014)

From the menu, I tried: [Clear all camera settings]... nothing happens. The problem persists.
It is not rentable send the camera back to the U.S., for costs and time.

In that case, I prefer contact Canon Argentina (Local).


----------



## table1349 (Feb 9, 2014)

It's up to what ever you want to do.  Personally, If I had a brand new camera for 1 week that quit working, I would rather have a brand new replacement than to have that one fixed.


----------



## patricio7707 (Feb 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It's up to what ever you want to do.  Personally, If I had a brand new camera for 1 week that quit working, I would rather have a brand new replacement than to have that one fixed.



I agree with you. But there are other aspects (distance, cost and import restrictions in my country) so I'm forced to solve the problem here. 
The camera was brought by a friend, worked perfect the first week ...


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 10, 2014)

Have you tried downloading the same firmware onto a memory card and then doing a firmware "update?"

I'm not sure if it will actually update if it's the same version you already have. But it might. In which case that would basically be a "hard reboot"


----------



## patricio7707 (Feb 10, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Have you tried downloading the same firmware onto a memory card and then doing a firmware "update?"
> 
> I'm not sure if it will actually update if it's the same version you already have. But it might. In which case that would basically be a "hard reboot"



I guess it's because it's a new model .... But I don´t find the current firmware to re-install. Canon han´t released an update yet.




   In some of the CDs that come with the box ... is the current firmware?


----------

